
How to have technical and coding interviews over Skype - vyrotek
https://blogs.skype.com/tips/2017/08/25/how-to-have-technical-and-coding-interviews-over-skype/
======
tiggybear
Had a final interview over Skype once (they were supposed to fly me out - but
I guess decided to be cheap at the last minute) and then they he me to do
white board coding exercises in a google doc. It was a really sucky way to do
an interview.

Was so disappointing because I was really excited about the company until they
made me do that.

------
rightbyte
As I'm not fed up enough about these recruiting ceremonies you have to endure
just because you are a programmer. I wonder if bridge engineer has to build
small bridges out of lego when they apply for work ...

Skype is so bad anyway. Does anyone but enterprises use them anymore, compared
to the haydays?

------
suyash
Doesn't work on Safari therefore I'm out.

